# Bruising



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 13, 2007)

I go almost every week for factor VIII replacement and/or plasma transfusions (I have severe vWD) and my hands or arms have giant bruises. 

How can you heal bruises? 
I usually just put a cold compress over them and it's not helping very much.

Edit: vWD is von Willebrand Disease. Its alot like hemophilia. I have type III which is the most severe so I bruise and bleed as easily as a hemophiliac (for comparison). Types I and II are less severe.


----------



## katiecarnage (Apr 13, 2007)

witch hazel can help a bit, but there's not much yu can do to heal them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they're just blood under the skin and they go away on their own.


----------



## als1626 (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know what vWD is, so obviously ask your doctor before trying any of these suggestions, but as someone with pale skin who bruises easily I've had good luck with arnica gel used on bruises.  I also had a friend who was a big fan of "combing" bruises with a hard plastic comb to get the blood pools under the skin to dissipate.  I don't know if it was just a placebo effect, but it really did seem to work.  (She also used, ummm, vibrating massagers to do the same thing, but can't say I ever tried that one.) 

When all else fails..... Dermablend.


----------

